# Schmierfilm im Weinfass - Schnecken scheintot



## rosengarten (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich ,wie so einige von Euch, das Problem mit meinem neuen Weinfass habe. ( Ja, ich habe die Forum Suche benutzt )

Also, ich habe das Weinfass drei Wochen gewässert und etwas geschrubbt. Nun hatte ich mir Pflanzkörbe gekauft, diese mit Zeitungspapier ausgeschlagen und __ hechtkraut und Minirohrkolbe, eine Seerose und Vergissmeinncht in fertige Teicherde gesetzt.Ein __ Hornkraut hatte ich auch noch gekauft.

Nach einer woche entstand am Weinfassrand so ein schmieriger grauer Film, der dann auch an den Pflanzen hin. Da ich dachte es läge am Zeitungspapier nahm ich alle Pflanzen wieder raus, Erde wieder rein -sogar Lehm für die Seerose besorgt - und auch noch mit feinem Kies abgedeckt wieder ins Fass rein. Weinfassrand nochmal abgeputz und neues Wasser eingefüllt. 
Da ich dachte der Schmierfilm wären Algen kaufte ich mir noch ein Hornkraut und 4 Posthornschnecken. 

Nach drei Tagen  hat sich schon wieder dieser doofe Schmierfilm am Weinfassrand gebildet und auch meine 4 Posthörnchen sind tot , heul.

An den __ Schnecken hing nun von dem feinen Kies , ist das Weinfass am Tod der Schnecken schuld? Und  habt ihr das Schleimproblem in den Griff bekommen?

Meine Seerose sieht auch irgentwie schlapp aus. Nur das Hechtkraut und der Minirohrkolben haben wohl nix abbekommen.

Für hilfreiche Antworten wäre ich echt dankbar 

Viele Grüße
rosengarten


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Hallo Rosengarten,

dieser Schmierfilm klingt irgendwie nach Kamhefe. Auf jeden Fall war das Fass noch nicht teichtauglich. Je nach Alter und Herkunft ist das Holz recht kontaminiert. Deshalb dauert der Prozess des Wässerns länger. Schrubben hilft da wenig. 

Damit Du diesen Sommer noch etwas von Deinem Teichlein hast, solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob Du das Fass nicht mit Folie auskleidest. Dann wird das Fass allerdings nicht mehr von sich selbst gehalten, wenn es austrocknet.

Nur fertige Teicherde ist natürlich auch ein wenig unglücklich, sollte aber nicht für den Tod der Schnecks verantwortlich sein. Das gibt normalerweise nur Algen.

Ach ja - und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!


----------



## rosengarten (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort .

Drei meiner Schneckis habens wohl doch überlebt . Aber gestern, als ich das Wasser aus den Fass rausgenommen habe, haben die so leblos am Grund gelegen :shock. All die anderen Tage vorher hab ich sie immer irgendwo am Fass kleben sehen :shock.

Der Schmierfilm könnte ja auch giftig sein 

Kamhefe???? Ich glaub ich frag mal den Fassverkäufer, vielleicht hatt der ja noch ein Tipp zum Fassreinigen .

Vielleicht meldet sich auch noch jemand, der dieses Problem mit dem Fass hatte und teilt mir mit obs letztendlich mit der mehrmaligen Reinigung funktioniert hat. 

Viele Grüße
rosengarten


----------



## niri (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Hi Rosengarten,

selbst habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen Fassteich (Miniteiche schon), lese aber schon seit Jahren in Teichforen mit . Ich kann dich ein wenig beruhigen, irgendwann wird dein Teich im Fass soweit sauber sein, dass er keinen komischen Schmierfilm produziert. Die schlechtere Nachricht ist: es kann ziemlich lange dauern (Wochen bis Monate), bis er soweit ist. Was bei den meisten geholfen hat (habe es praktisch immer wieder sozusagen miterlebt), war ein regelmässiger Teilwasserwechsel. Je öfter du den Teilwasserwechsel machst (ich würde immer ca 50 % des Wassers zum z.B. Blumengiessen entnehmen und durch frisches Wasser ersetzen), desto schneller kommt dein Fass ins Lot. Am Anfang vielleicht alle paar Tage, später auch seltener bis nichts Schmieriges oder Übelriechendes mehr auftaucht. 

LG
Ina


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Hallo alle

da mein vater weinküfer war und selbst fässer hergestellt hat weiß ich,daß fässer auch geschwefelt werden.von chemie hab ich wenig plan und weiß daher nicht, ob das auch *ärger* bereiten könnte.
 und falls folie benutzt wird dringend ständig außen wässern. 
die frage ist auch: was war zuletzt in dem faß gelagert...?

gruß ulla


----------



## rosengarten (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten. Evtl. bin ich des Rätsels Lösung auf die Spur gekommen . 

Nachdem nun klar war, dass das Fass das Problem ist hab ich  bei meinen Fasslieferanten angerufen und das Schmierfilmproblem geschildert. War für ihn gleich klar, dass dies die Rückstände des Rotweins sind. (Warum sagt einem das vorher niemand :evil).

Ich soll das Fass neu mit Wasser füllen und Soda einrühren (hab ich natürlich gleich getan ) . Dann das Wasser  24 Std. drinlassen,  wieder rausmachen  und dann solange wässern bis das Wasser klar bleibt. Jetzt ist es eine ganz milchige Brühe .

Ansonsten bräuchte ich lange Geduld . Hab ihm erklärt, dass ich eine Frau bin....wer hat da lange Geduld? 

So, ich hoffe auch das klappt jetzt . Vielleicht konnte ich ja noch anderen leidgeprüfte Schmierfilmweinfassbesitzer  damit helfen 

Schade nur, dass meine nicht grad billige Seerose die Brühe nicht überlebt hat


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Hallo Rosengarten,
hallo alle Forumer,

ich bin auch neu hier und lese seit ein paar Monaten kräftig euer geballtes Wissen.

Wie mein Name schon verrät, kann ich nicht allzuviel beitragen zu euerm Wissen..... 


Hier kann ich allerdings was "erzählen". Ich habe auch ein Weinfass und habe das mit dem Soda "vorher" gewusst. Also war ich natürlich so "schlau" und habe die Sodabrühe angerührt.....alles war gut bis der Schmier kam......

Ich wechsle jetzt schon länger (3-4 Wochen) regelmäßig Teile des Wassers.....am Ende bin ich allerdings noch nicht.....also es kann dauern......

Unser Sohn meinte auch letzte Woche ein paar Kaulquappen "einzusetzen".....die haben es allerdings nicht lange gemacht.... 

Die Schnecken fühlen sich allerdings seit 2 Wochen sehr wohl und auch die Seerose quält sich langsam an die Oberfläche. Das __ Hornkraut tut sich allerdings mächtig schwer, wenn ich so lese wie schnell es wachsen soll.....angeblich.....

Gruss

Olav


----------



## Fischnanny (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Halli Hallo,
hatte das gleiche Problem. Es hat paar Wochen gedauert, bis der "Spuk" vorbei war, und das Wasser klar war. Immer wieder Wasserwechsel machen. Ich würde keine Pflanzen einsetzen,
bis das Wasser klar ist und auch nicht mehr stinkt.Wünsch dir viel Geduld, aber es lohnt sich!
Halte durch!
Liebe Grüße von Andrea


----------



## rosengarten (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

*Fischnanny*, ich HAB die Pflanzen aber schon . Nur ein paar Wochen? Ich hab das Fass jetzt schon seit drei Monaten  und es richt immer noch etwas nach __ Wein. Also ich glaub bei mir wird erst nächstes Jahr das Fass "sauber" sein. 

*viel-keine-ahnung*, mein __ Hechtkraut will auch irgentwie nicht so richtig . Es wächst zwar langsam und bekommt immer wieder mal ein neues Blatt, dafür werden aber auch andere Blätter braun und sterben ab. Ebenso ist mein __ Hornkraut ziemlich braun geworden, ich glaub das ist teilweise auch hinüber 

Meinen Schnecken gefällts aber , die sind wahrscheinlich schon im Vollrausch 

Also ich hab das nun schon zweimal mit dem Soda gemacht und der Schmierfilm ist nun nicht mehr ganz soooo schlimm wie am Anfang. allerdings ist das Wasser schon etwas bräunlich und richt auch in der Nähe immer noch nach Wein. Komischerweise hab ich allerdings keine Algen, obwohl mein Fass schon sonnig steht.  

Filterst Du Dein Wasser im Weinfass? Ich frag nur wegen dem Schneckenkot....ich müsste den Stein unter dem Seerosenkorb entfernen und ich mag gar nicht mehr so tief mit dem ganzen Arm in Wasser müssen :shock


----------



## rosengarten (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Ach übrigens - wegen der Überschrift - die Schnecken waren gar nicht tot. 

Sie hatten nur ziemlich leblos ausgesehen als ich sie am Weinfassboden beim Wasserwechsel entdeckt hatte.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Dann haben die nur ihr Räuschlein ausgeschlafen


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*



> Ach übrigens - wegen der Überschrift - die Schnecken waren gar nicht tot.
> 
> Sie hatten nur ziemlich leblos ausgesehen als ich sie am Weinfassboden beim Wasserwechsel entdeckt hatte.



typischer fall von komasaufen, würd ich sagen...


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

......schon 2 mal Soda??? ups.....

also ich habe das einmal gemacht..... Fass voll und ca. die hälfte vom Paket (250g also) da rein. Nach __ Wein riecht es nicht mehr jetzt, aber es ist gräulich trüb. 

Also einen Filter habe ich nicht und da das Wasser "riecht" ist es eh schon eine kleine Überwindung......weniger wg. des Wassers als mehr wg. der Nasennähe zum Wasser.. :__ nase aber an dem Schneckenkot habe ich mich bislang nicht gestört....


......denke wir müssen "einfach" warten....... :evil


----------



## Fischnanny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Hallo Rosengarten,
habe damals wieder meinen ersten Miniteich- Plastikkübel genommen, meine übgrig gebliebenen Wasserpflanzen dort eingepflanzt, manche waren auch schon hinüber vom __ Wein.
Bis nächstes Jahr hast du es bestimmt geschafft! Vielleicht hast du ja auch noch eine alternative zu deinem Fass? Irgend ein Gefäß findet sich bestimmt.
Ich habe übrigens keinen Filter, aber auch Schnecken.
Viel Erfolg und Geduld!
Liebe Grüße von Fischnanny


----------



## rosengarten (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Tja, muss ich jetzt mit den Schneckis zu den AA  ?

Aber nochmal ne andere Frage, was mach ich mit dem Fass denn im Winter? 

Wasser raus und Pflanzen und Schneckis in die Garage? 

Hab gehört, dass das Wasser den Boden rausdrücken kann wenn es gefriert :shock - eine Heizung will ich mir  nicht kaufen.

Ich hab schon mal was von Plastikbällen gehört...die sollen auf der wasseroberfläche das Einfrieren verhindern


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Na da warst du ja ein bisschen schneller als ich....... In meinem Bottich ist seit Freitag wieder Sodawasser und ich versuche es dann heute noch mal..... :beten

Aber das mit dem Winter interessiert mich auch wahnsinnig..... vielleicht sollten wir nur ein neues  Kapitel eröffnen damit???!!!!

.....die Schn ecken fühlen sich nämlich sehr wohl bei mir....


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Hallo Ihr,

die beste Lösung wäre bestimmt, das komplette Fass inkl. Wasser, Pflanzen und Schnecken in die Garage zu stellen.

Wenn es so aufgeschnitten ist, dass die Öffnung oben die breiteste Stelle ist  - das Eis also nach oben weg kann - würd ich persönlich es draussen probieren.


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Und die Schnecken????

...und die Blumen??? Das friert doch bestimmt bis unten durch.....


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

Also die Schnecken und Pflanzen in meinen Miniteichen hatten damit bisher keine Probleme...


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

klingt ja wie Ig** Fischstä.... nein Schneckenstäbchen....


----------



## rosengarten (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*

blumenelse, also ich krieg das Fass nicht in die Garage:? . Das Fass ist schon ohne Wasser s..schwer   und dann hab ich da auch noch Stufen....

Mein GG war froh als er es endlich im Garten hatte


----------



## rosengarten (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken tot*



viel_keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> klingt ja wie Ig** Fischstä.... nein Schneckenstäbchen....



Du willst die Schneckis jetzt aber nicht panieren  ?

Ich hab noch so ne alte schwarze Mauerbütte. Ich glaub ich stell die in die Garage und parke die Pflanzen dann mit den Schnecken über Winter dort.


----------



## Fischnanny (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken scheintot*

Hallo Rosengarten,
ich habe mein Weinfass über Winter draussen gelassen, einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor für 10 Euro reingesetzt und es hat wunderbar funktioniert! Die Eisdecke um den Eisfreihalter war ca. 10cm dick, und in der Mitte war immer ein Loch und nicht gefroren! Auch bei vielen Nächten bei -15 Grad, ich war begeistert wie gut das funktioniert hat. Meine Schnecken und winterharte Pflanzen haben durchgehalten. 
Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Dachfrosch (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken scheintot*

Ich habe nur einen Teil Wasser abgelassen, die Pflanzen etwas zurückgeschnitten, einen Bambusstab hineingestellt und sonst nichts gemacht. Die Teiche sind wochenlang bis auf den Grund durchgefroren gewesen und trotzdem haben die Schnecken und die meisten Pflanzen überlebt :freu


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken scheintot*



> einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor für 10 Euro reingesetzt




Was ist denn das??


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken scheintot*

Kennst Du schon unsere Suchfunktion?


----------



## rosengarten (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken scheintot*

Fischnanny und dachfrosch,  Supertipp . Was es nicht alles gibt :shock.

Es geht mir aber nicht NUR um die Pflanzen und die Schneckis. Hab gelesen, dass das Eis den Boden des Fasses kaputtdrücken kann . Da würd ich mich schwarzärgern


----------



## Fischnanny (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken scheintot*

Also mein Fass steht an der Hauswand. Aber wir hatten einen harten,langen Winter und ich hatte nur ca. 10 cm dicke Eissschicht! Mein Fass ist übrigens 47 cm tief. Ich hatte keine Bedenken dass der Boden durchbricht!
Gruß Andrea


----------



## rosengarten (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmierfilm im Weinfass -  Schnecken scheintot*

Meins ist auch 47 cm tief, haben wir bestimmt das gleiche .

Übrigens ist mein Wasser (nach nochmaligem Wechsel vor zwei Wochen) jetzt so klar, dass ich sogar einen Kiesel am Boden sehen kann . Da hat sich dann die Mühe doch gelohnt 


Wieso bekomm ich eigentlich nur ganz selten ne Mail wenn ein neuer Beitrag verfasst wurde? Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------

